# Making a 1937 Huffman Firestone Supreme Streamline drop stand clip



## John (Dec 31, 2013)

Drop stand clip for the Streamline


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2013)

How long before you just make the whole bike.... I want to buy it all at once, not Johnny Cash style.... "One piece at a time".....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2013)

That's going to be a hot item. Everybody with a Fleetwood Supreme SS, is going to need one of those.
I caught so much flak for the one I had on my Luxlow bike, because it looked so funny. I just told them, that's the way it is.
Thank you, John. For the vindication on the drop stand clip.
For some reason, the original one on my 38 isn't shaped like that, so I'm assuming that the frame/fender geometry is slightly different to accomodate a more normal looking clip.
I'll have to look at the fenders on my carcass bike to see if it has a clip. I may need to get on of these from you, as well as some of the other goodies that you've been making, if they are available.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 31, 2013)

catfish said:


> How long before you just make the whole bike.... I want to buy it all at once, not Johnny Cash style.... "One piece at a time".....




your prayer has been answered!
between us we have made almost everything for these (technically I've built a few frames, John's made everything else). I've made it a point to build my bikes with as many of John's amazing pieces as I could!








by the way, John, I'll need 2!


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> your prayer has been answered!
> between us we have made almost everything for these (technically I've built a few frames, John's made everything else). I've made it a point to build my bikes with as many of John's amazing pieces as I could!




So who's making steal tanks????


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 31, 2013)

catfish said:


> So who's making steal tanks????




sadly no steel so far, though Frazier is making glass ones...
John did make the front and rear mounting straps though, and as expected they're perfect.


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> John did make the front and rear mounting straps though, and as expected they're perfect.




Just like all the stuff John makes. The guy has got skills.


----------



## John (Jan 2, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> That's going to be a hot item. Everybody with a Fleetwood Supreme SS, is going to need one of those.
> I caught so much flak for the one I had on my Luxlow bike, because it looked so funny. I just told them, that's the way it is.
> Thank you, John. For the vindication on the drop stand clip.
> For some reason, the original one on my 38 isn't shaped like that, so I'm assuming that the frame/fender geometry is slightly different to accomodate a more normal looking clip.
> I'll have to look at the fenders on my carcass bike to see if it has a clip. I may need to get on of these from you, as well as some of the other goodies that you've been making, if they are available.




I looked at a couple of '38 catalogs and the '38 show a kick stand. If you put a standard drop stand on the Streamline you can use a standard clip. If you have the correct stand, which is longer than the standard, you need the correct clip like what I made. So if you want the bike correct this is the clip for a Fleetwood Supreme. 
Thanks, John


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2014)

John said:


> I looked at a couple of '38 catalogs and the '38 show a kick stand. If you put a standard drop stand on the Streamline you can use a standard clip. If you have the correct stand, which is longer than the standard, you need the correct clip like what I made. So if you want the bike correct this is the clip for a Fleetwood Supreme.
> Thanks, John




 When I got the 38 LaFrance, it already had a drop stand and fender clip on it. I had seen the same catalog picture and spec sheet that just calls for a side stand.
I had originally intended to remove the drop stand and just go with the side stand as shown.
But, after I got the bike together, I decided, that I actually liked the way it looked with both types of stands, and since the drop stand appeared to have been originally equipped on that bike, I went with both.
The drop stand clears the tire in the down position, so I think it's the correct one. It does extend out a bit from the tip of the fender in the up position, but for some reason, on that bike it clips into a more typical clip, than the one on the Fleetwood Supreme did. The only difference between the two models that I can see, is that the Huffman brand used a much lower profile fender than did the McCauley equipped Firestone.
If I could go back in time, I would love to ask the guys at Huffman what the deal was on their drop stand pivot point geometry. I guess that was the point at which Huffman was becoming Huffy.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2014)

John said:


> I looked at a couple of '38 catalogs and the '38 show a kick stand. If you put a standard drop stand on the Streamline you can use a standard clip. If you have the correct stand, which is longer than the standard, you need the correct clip like what I made. So if you want the bike correct this is the clip for a Fleetwood Supreme.
> Thanks, John




 When I got the 38 LaFrance, it already had a drop stand and fender clip on it. I had seen the same catalog picture and spec sheet that just calls for a side stand.
I had originally intended to remove the drop stand and just go with the side stand as shown.
But, after I got the bike together, I decided, that I actually liked the way it looked with both types of stands, and since the drop stand appeared to have been originally equipped on that bike, I went with both.
The drop stand clears the tire in the down position, so I think it's the correct one. It does extend out a bit from the tip of the fender in the up position, but for some reason, on that bike it clips into a more typical clip, than the one on the Fleetwood Supreme did. The only difference between the two models that I can see, is that the Huffman brand used a much lower profile fender than did the McCauley equipped Firestone.
If I could go back in time, I would love to ask the guys at Huffman what the deal was on their drop stand pivot point geometry. I guess that was the point at which Huffman was becoming Huffy.


----------



## John (Jan 28, 2014)

*cadmium plating*

Drop stand clip plated


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 16, 2014)

...i had that problem wit the stand to, i took a 28" stand and cut a piece of it just enough so the wheel was free,before that i bought three different 26" stand but non of all didn't fit, this clip will finish it!
Great work again John,


----------

